# Good trade or not?



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Looking to trade my mid to late 90s craftsman and cub 108 for a gravely 814, this a good deal? Gravely is in perfect running shape, only issue is paint, which is the same for my cub and craftsman. I know gravely's are heavy duty commercial tractors, but not sure if I'm better off keeping my 108/craftsman? Any thoughts, suggestions, ideas, etc would be greatly appreciated. Happy Easter!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Have you made the trade yet?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Down here Gravely commands top dollar even for what most consider scrap condition. Snapper also. Crazy.. .... while craftsman and CC you cant give away. 200 miles north of me CC is king. 

If y'all are both happy, it's a marriage made in heaven.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

skunkhome said:


> Down here Gravely commands top dollar even for what most consider scrap condition. Snapper also. Crazy.. .... while craftsman and CC you cant give away. 200 miles north of me CC is king.
> 
> If y'all are both happy, it's a marriage made in heaven.


Ya gotta go more than 200 miles, more like 600 miles, around here a good running Cub hydro or geared tractor is worth 300.00 tops, Murray's bring more


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

A good deal is a state of mind.

If YOU are happy then it's a good deal!

I've made some trades that some would say was a 'bad deal', but as long as I and the other guy were happy, then I count it as a GOOD DEAL.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

OldBuzzard said:


> A good deal is a state of mind.
> 
> If YOU are happy then it's a good deal!
> 
> I've made some trades that some would say was a 'bad deal', but as long as I and the other guy were happy, then I count it as a GOOD DEAL.


AMEN, because I buy want I want and I know what it's worth to me, now that I have it and you don't, go buy one like it, if you can. These machines are getting very hard to come buy.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the responses. I ended up not doing the deal, but am currently presented with a possible trade for my cub cadet 108 for a 66 Jacobsen 800 with a snow thrower, I know cubs are shaft driven and the design is superior then belt driven, but something about the old jacobsen's always interested me also my late father in law had two of them one 1000 and other was a 800. So i don't know lol


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The biggest problem with the Jacobsen,is going to be finding parts. They are nearly non-existent for the pre-80's units.
The new"Jacobsen" is a totally different company.


----------



## Ironhorse805 (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah that's true, but I figure I got a deere 212 and Yamaha big bear 4x4 quad as my main work machines and would just use the Jacobsen for hauling wood and light duty, at one point picking up a parts tractor somewhere


----------

